# The Middle East at a Strategic Crossroads: Threat to US Hegemony?



## Bo (1 Feb 2011)

> The Middle East at a Strategic Crossroads: Threat to US Hegemony?
> 
> by Nicola Nasser
> 
> ...



http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=23021


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Feb 2011)

Hmmm - kind of a "have you stopped beating your wife" kind of headline.

What if I don't believe in the US hegemon?


----------



## Journeyman (2 Feb 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmmm - kind of a "have you stopped beating your wife" kind of headline.
> 
> What if I don't believe in the US hegemon?


Perhaps sadly, I didn't get past the first sentence before I said, *who is "Global Research" and who is the author*? 
(Yes, I often read a book jacket before deciding if I want to read the book).

Ahh....The Centre for Research on _Globalisation_  -- not quite the same thing as "Global Research."

What they do [rom their website]:
- In an era of media disinformation, our focus has essentially been to center on the "unspoken truth". 

- Since 2004, Global Research has provided detailed analysis and coverage of US-NATO-Israel preparations to wage a pre-emptive nuclear attack on Iran. 

Their 'claim to fame':
- Global Research articles are used as source material by college and university students. 

- Many Global Research authors have developed their own blog sites. 

- In 2008, Global Research was awarded The First National Prize of the Mexican Press Club.


OK, "Global Research" didn't reassure me.
Who is the author?

The article tells us that "Nicola Nasser is a veteran Arab journalist based in Bir Zeit, West Bank of the Israeli-occupied Palestinian territories." A quick google tells us that he (yes, Nicola is a male name there) "reports from the Occupied Territories and sets the record straight on what is happening there" -- simply, everything that is wrong in the Middle East is the fault of Israel and the Great Satan....er, the United States.


No thanks; I think I'll put this book back.


 *Bo: That's THREE "Global Research" articles you've posted in the past hour -- STOP WITH THE SPAM!*  :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Feb 2011)

"the fault of Israel and the Great Satan....er, the United States."
But that's all Bo knows..................


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Feb 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> everything that is wrong in the Middle East is the fault of Israel



[sarcasm]

So true. Just look at this: 











It's only been 4500 years, and already the thing looks like crap. Nose went the way of Michael Jackson, legs and body crumbling, and don't even get me STARTED on the shape the pyramids are in. I would've expected better from people who were ripped from their homeland and forced into slavery. Can't they do ANYTHING right?
 :


[/sarcasm]


----------



## Bo (5 Feb 2011)

Did anyone who posted in this thread even read the article?

Rather than discuss the facts that are posted, you choose to discredit the author because he is middle-eastern?


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Feb 2011)

Bo said:
			
		

> Did anyone who posted in this thread even read the article?



Yes.



			
				Bo said:
			
		

> Rather than discuss the facts that are posted, you choose to discredit the author because he is middle-eastern?



Not so: PPCLI Guy gave a succinct and accurate summary and Journeyman gave the likely reason why the article is rubbish.


----------



## Bo (8 Feb 2011)

This is what the site is about unlike the nice cut and paste job by journeyman:




> About Global Research
> 
> *The Centre for Research on Globalisation (CRG) is an independent research and media organization based in Montreal.  The CRG is a registered non profit organization in the province of Quebec, Canada. *
> 
> ...


----------



## DBA (10 Feb 2011)

> Global Research is classified among the top 50 Alternative News Sources by www.World-Newspapers.com,



The website is various lists with short descriptions (no detailed information) and for the category of "Alternative News Sources" doesn't even have 50 entries (it lists 30). The about us notes: "Though we are trying to be objective, description and selection of sites are based only on our personal opinion."  They also don't actually rate any of the sites or provide anything else beyond a link and the short description. The listing for Global Research makes them sound like "New World Order" nutcases tho:



> Centre for Research on Globalisation
> Independent media and research group of writers, scholars and journalists. Publishes news articles, analysis and intelligence on the New World Order.


----------

